# Wireless 802.11A/B/G working

## Paradigmbreak

A friend of mine just emailed me to say that he had A/B/G working.  He used the madwifi driver off of sourceforge on a slackware install.  Keep in mind that VERY few wireless cards use the support chipset this covers, Atheros.  Broadcom seems to be the holdout now which makes all of us trumobile users suffer.  Anyway, her are the cards that supposedly work?

Netgear WAG511		D-Link DWL-AG520	Linksys WPC55AG

Netgear WAB501		D-Link DWL-AG650	Linksys WMP55AG

			D-Link DWL-AB650	Linksys WPC51AB

Perhaps someone who is a lot more skilled could make an ebuild of the madwifi driver for us simpletons?   :Laughing: 

Keep in mind this is one guy and one laptop so try this at your own risk.

Not gentoo specific but it seems a lot of people are talking about it.

Hope this helps.

Paradigmbreak

----------

## Chaos

```
emerge -p madwifi-driver

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20030802

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## nic

 *Chaos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -p madwifi-driver
> 
> ...

 

Interesting, I dont seem to have that one.  I need it tho.  I am running the latest, just installed last night.  

Thinking about going to compile the source myself if its not available..

----------

## nic

Sometimes I am such an idiot.  I needed to make ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Yarrick

http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.drivers.html#PrismGT

here is another working chipset used in both b/g and a/b/g cards.

----------

